

Ask HN: What features do you think Hacker News is missing? - ashitvora

I like Hacker News a lot. I almost spend 1-2 hrs daily but sometimes I feel it is missing something. For example, I wanted to search for something but there is no search option.<p>Without these also people will come here but may be these features will make life little more easier.<p>What you guys say?
======
gvb
Blockquote. There are many times I would like to do a blockquote and have to
either "quote" the quote, _italicize_ the quote, or use

    
    
      preformatted quotes.
    

Each of the alternatives has drawbacks.

I would humbly request pg to add the email convention "> " at the beginning of
a line to format as a block quote.

> This would be a block quote. It goes on as long as the paragraph goes on.
> Note that each line does not start with "> " - that would be unnecessary
> since that is already done with the preformatted syntax.

This would no longer be block quoted.

~~~
thinkalone
Quoting is also my top request. I find it strange that using > as blockquote
would have been removed - What markdown interpreter does HN use?

~~~
gvb
The lisp one. :-P Seriously, HN has its own very limited markup syntax and
blockquote has never been in it.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

~~~
thinkalone
> HN has its own very limited markup syntax

Just what we need, another subset of Markdown :(

------
mechanical_fish
Have you looked at the list of links at the bottom of every page?

Particularly "Search", "Feature Requests", and to some extent "Guidelines" and
"FAQ"?

Meanwhile, here's a shortcut: <http://searchyc.com/>

Certain feature requests are a perennial feature of life on HN. You are
carrying on a classic tradition.

